# cajun injector double door



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

does anyone have this model? i was thinking of getting one to replace the old MES 30 work horse. nothing wrong with the MES but i wanted something with more room. this one looks very nice. the only thing i didn't really like about it was the magnetic seals on the doors instead of the hinge that my MES has. i was worried about this seal breaking over time.

someone reminded me that my fridge has the same seals and its still working :P

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Caju...gclid=CMbQ3riVg7sCFUMV7AodtQ0ATA&gclsrc=aw.ds

it just looks like you could fit a lot of stuff in there, which is what im looking for. i just haven't seen too many honest reviews on it from people who know what to look for in smokers.

thanks in advance


----------



## mdence (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't tell you about this model (I think it's fairly new) but I had the original Cajun Injector that was the re-branded MES with the pop up electronic controller.  Left it out on the back patio over the first winter and about 1/2 the LED's went out.  Could still read it enough to use it the second year, but after sitting out a second winter the controller was toast. Never had problems with it heating, or maintaining temp, even in the Tahoe snow's when it worked. 

Haven't decided whether to try replacing the Controller ($80 shipped for the MES that I HOPE is compatible), to buy an MES (on sale at the new Tractor Supply in Carson City for $130) or try my luck with the new side-by-side Cajun Injector ($300 at CAL Ranch), or look for something else entirely (glass front window? propane? Trager?)

From what I've been able to gather, the problem with the controller was condensation and/or rain/snow damaging the electronics.  Both the regular and double Cajun Injectors now have the electronic controller built into the top of the cabinet.  It looks more weather tight but I'm not sure if it's really any better.

Sure would appreciate some input on this thread.


----------



## h2so4ca (Dec 23, 2013)

Mcockrell 

I have one of these smokers. I've had it for a few months now and it has been performing great for me.

I bought this for when my stick smoker was just to much. Temperature control has been very consistent and

the end product has been great so far. I really like the ability to smoke large salmon sides with out cutting them

down as I would with some of the smaller models out there.


----------

